# Sometimes a mistake turns into something special!



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

I finished this little jacket from a sirdar pattern in the Essential Baby Book and thought it would be nice to make a dress with the same hem detail. As you can see from the pics it didn't turn out as planned but still is beautiful in its own right! Somehow knitting in the round shifted the pattern with each round causing a slanted pattern. I decided rather than pull it all out (451 sts) I would stagger the decreases as well creating what I call a "swing" dress!
What do you think?
Should I have started over?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I like it! You're a designer!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it is beautiful! lovely work!


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

:?: Mistake...what mistake :?: Both gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Mistake? Only you would know as it looks just fine.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, no, I wouldn't have started over. It's a whole different design and both are beautiful. I wouldn't change it. I would use them both as different designs. I really like the slanted one. Can you do it the same again?


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think the finished mistake is beautiful


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

It's gorgeous! There is no mistake you have just re-designed the skirt.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It's so cute just the way it is!


----------



## Badgerbluff (Nov 11, 2012)

I love it-- the pattern version would be ordinary store-- you made a 'Boutique ' item. Beautiful!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I love your little dress. It's so cute.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Love it! I call it a design feature!


----------



## MB from Georgia (Mar 23, 2011)

No. It is a beautiful little dress.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

very pretty.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

What a terrific idea, and the swing dress divine. Great job!!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

beautiful dress. I like the 'swing'. There must have been one extra stitch in the beginning of the patterning. Nice design.


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

They look lovely, both of them.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I bought a bunch of Bernat softee baby yarn as I loved the colors and I have been knitting up a storm. It is nice and soft and you can get a whole outfit out of one ball as they are 140g each. Don't know how it washes yet but will find out shortly..


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

I love the swirl design and would love to know how you did it!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

It's an adapted design - not a mistake!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the dress and the "swing" hem :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Kajapi said:


> I love the swirl design and would love to know how you did it!


The pattern is multiples of 25 (each of which will become 10) so I started with 451 sts and worked K1, *bind off 3, K1* to end. (141) Then I joined in the round and slipped my last st over the first st of the next round (140sts) and worked 1 round knit then 1 round purl.
and THEN the glorious mistake:-
place marker,
1st round *K3, slip2tog, K1, p2sso, K3, yo, K1, yo* to end
2nd round Knit
Repeat round 1 and 2 twice
Then it is just st. st. with 7 sts decrease every 6 rounds which I staggered by 2 sts every time


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful work, I don't see any mistake :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I really like it!


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

> Then it is just st. st. with 7 sts decrease every 6 rounds which I staggered by 2 sts every time


Thank you for sharing the stitch pattern. Can you clarify this line for me? I'm not quite sure I understand how you did the decrease. It may become more clear once I try it, though, which I intend to do!

Also, is this the beginning of the piece or the end? It would probably be helpful to know which direction I'm going.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

thats a whole new design!!Awesome.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Kajapi said:


> Thank you for sharing the stitch pattern. Can you clarify this line for me? I'm not quite sure I understand how you did the decrease. It may become more clear once I try it, though, which I intend to do!
> 
> Also, is this the beginning of the piece or the end? It would probably be helpful to know which direction I'm going.


This starts at the bottom, so it is the beginning
1st dec.(after 6 rnds st.st) I did K5,*ssk, K18*to last 13sts, K13 (133sts)
2nd dec. (6 rounds later) K7, *ssk, K17* to last 10sts, K10 (126sts)
3rd dec. (6 rounds later) K9, *ssk, K16* to last 7sts, K7 (119sts)
I continued to decrease like this until 91sts. At that point I was torn between putting a waistband on it to make a toddler skirt or continuing on to make a dress.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

janettamargo said:


> This starts at the bottom, so it is the beginning
> 1st dec.(after 6 rnds st.st) I did K5,*ssk, K18*to last 13sts, K13 (133sts)
> 2nd dec. (6 rounds later) K7, *ssk, K17* to last 10sts, K10 (126sts)
> 3rd dec. (6 rounds later) K9, *ssk, K16* to last 7sts, K7 (119sts)
> I continued to decrease like this until 91sts. At that point I was torn between putting a waistband on it to make a toddler skirt or continuing on to make a dress.


Thanks again for your help. I think I understand it clearly now and will try a practice sample with fewer stitches, if I can do that.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Your version is nicest.


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Your mistake is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Love it!!! Beautiful mistake


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> I finished this little jacket from a sirdar pattern in the Essential Baby Book and thought it would be nice to make a dress with the same hem detail. As you can see from the pics it didn't turn out as planned but still is beautiful in its own right! Somehow knitting in the round shifted the pattern with each round causing a slanted pattern. I decided rather than pull it all out (451 sts) I would stagger the decreases as well creating what I call a "swing" dress!
> What do you think?
> Should I have started over?


Love the colors and the design. WOW!!!


----------



## Arstriker (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh please don't frog such a beautiful piece!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Well done, love the little swing dress.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I like your "mistake" better


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Rip it out? What were you thinking? That's beautiful! So is the sweater by the way.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

It is totally beautiful!! What a marvo job you did. So sweet and I am so proud of you! You turned something that could have been a disaster into something beautiful.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

A brilliant mistake....it looks lovely... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I love your dress just the way it is! You turned a happy mistake into a new design that may be even more wonderful than the original. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Both are beautiful!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

what a darling little dress, love it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Start over? No way, it is gorgeous. Fantastic job! :thumbup:


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the "mistake" better than the original. :thumbup:


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I like your better!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I love it,you have designed a beautiful wee dress.The wee cardigan makes a beautiful wee outfit. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triandesigns (Aug 5, 2012)

I think I like your dress to the original design!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

They are both gorgeous,i would not call it a mistake..Just another version.


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

I actually like yours better! It has more character!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

both are so cute


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I love it - great new design.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

What mistake, a beautiful dress!! the jacket is very sweet too, love the colours.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Wonderful and I love your color choices.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh I would leave it, looks so cute the way it is


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Adorable. I love it.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful! I hope you have written your mistake so you can use it again.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

really nice!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> I finished this little jacket from a sirdar pattern in the Essential Baby Book and thought it would be nice to make a dress with the same hem detail. As you can see from the pics it didn't turn out as planned but still is beautiful in its own right! Somehow knitting in the round shifted the pattern with each round causing a slanted pattern. I decided rather than pull it all out (451 sts) I would stagger the decreases as well creating what I call a "swing" dress!
> What do you think?
> Should I have started over?


AWWW the dress is so cute!!! so is the sweater, wow great work


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Wonderful! Great job!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I love that dress. I think you have created something new! Good for you.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it's lovely just as it is. I rather like the sweeping motion of the hem. Never tell anyone it was a mistake just let them think that you are a design genius !!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful. Where are the patterns from.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

No, the design in the little dress is slanted and so it looks like it was suppose to be like that. As Bob Ross said "We dont make mistakes, they are happy little accidents."


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Great work...do you think you could repeat it...you are now an official designer..


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Grandma G. said:


> Mistake? Only you would know as it looks just fine.


Ditto!!!!! Leave it - it is so cute and what an outfit! Darling.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

janettamargo said:


> I finished this little jacket from a sirdar pattern in the Essential Baby Book and thought it would be nice to make a dress with the same hem detail. As you can see from the pics it didn't turn out as planned but still is beautiful in its own right! Somehow knitting in the round shifted the pattern with each round causing a slanted pattern. I decided rather than pull it all out (451 sts) I would stagger the decreases as well creating what I call a "swing" dress!
> What do you think?
> Should I have started over?


Actually I think its even BETTER for the dress it give it more 'flare' Its lovely!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

No problem!!! It is a beauty...and may be "one of a kind"!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

The cardigan and the dress are both beautiful! Only you knew it was a mistake. It is the way it was designed, right????


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow! I LOVE your "mistake"! It's amazing!


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

They are all beautiful!!


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That "mistake" is just so sweet. Nice knitting.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks good to me! Don't tell it is a mistake, design element.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks great to me! That's how new designs are created! Take a bow for your new creation!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I think that you made the "mistake" work perfectly for you!! Darling dress and jacket!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Both are beautiful! Well done.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I agree that it looks wonderful! Quick, write down what you did so you can do it again in the future! And if your writing is like mine maybe you should do it on the computer and then print it off!


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

janettamargo said:


> I finished this little jacket from a sirdar pattern in the Essential Baby Book and thought it would be nice to make a dress with the same hem detail. As you can see from the pics it didn't turn out as planned but still is beautiful in its own right! Somehow knitting in the round shifted the pattern with each round causing a slanted pattern. I decided rather than pull it all out (451 sts) I would stagger the decreases as well creating what I call a "swing" dress!
> What do you think?
> Should I have started over?


you are very clever/creative...something new...congrats..beautiful


----------



## SCM23 (Jan 26, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

You did a great job on both.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful items and especially LOVE the dress - it is just adorable!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> I finished this little jacket from a sirdar pattern in the Essential Baby Book and thought it would be nice to make a dress with the same hem detail. As you can see from the pics it didn't turn out as planned but still is beautiful in its own right! Somehow knitting in the round shifted the pattern with each round causing a slanted pattern. I decided rather than pull it all out (451 sts) I would stagger the decreases as well creating what I call a "swing" dress!
> What do you think?
> Should I have started over?


Looks good to me. Beautifully done.


----------



## kara's juju (May 16, 2012)

I love it. So creative of you.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Very cute "design element" on the dress. Love both of them.


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

What a beautiful "mistake"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous dress


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous dress


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks perfect to me. Very very nice knitting


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Very nice, that dress is just adorable!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

it's very pretty


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> I finished this little jacket from a sirdar pattern in the Essential Baby Book and thought it would be nice to make a dress with the same hem detail. As you can see from the pics it didn't turn out as planned but still is beautiful in its own right! Somehow knitting in the round shifted the pattern with each round causing a slanted pattern. I decided rather than pull it all out (451 sts) I would stagger the decreases as well creating what I call a "swing" dress!
> What do you think?
> Should I have started over?


I think you did the right thing...it is lovely! maybe you can publish your pattern on KP or Ravelry?


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Have to agree - I think the finished mistake is beautiful ;-)


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely! The "mistake" sure looks great!!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no. Keep it - it is quite lovely. What beautiful two pieces!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

That's just adorable and no way a mistake. Love the colors and your work is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I LOVE it! I would love to know what you did!


----------



## GrammaBarbie (Jun 19, 2013)

Lemons to lemonade!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Janet you did a great job and both are adorable! Congrats on your creativity!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

No Way! What an adorable dress. You have put your own spin on this pattern and I like it.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely not. What you came up with is great. Love the dress and the combo colors. Keep making mistakes. :thumbup:


----------



## dwise1 (Aug 2, 2012)

I like it better than the other! It looks sooooo beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Janet-Don't you DARE rip it out!!!!Your swing dress is gorgeous and will look absolutely adorable on some very luck little girl. Your "mistake" turned out to be a wonderful design. Well done!!!! Denise


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful and a beautiful colour!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

WOW! Take a bow, Designer Divine! LOVE IT!


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

MsMallo said:


> I LOVE it! I would love to know what you did!


If you look back through this post you will see how I did it.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

"Mistakes" are only creative opportunities.


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

They are both beautiful, but I actually like the "mistake" better. I hope you can reproduce it - a wonderful designer touch


----------



## huib (Feb 24, 2013)

Like it better then the original.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

I think it came out great. Lovely work on all pieces. Doesn't look like any mistakes to me. Who's going to know it was a "mistake dress"?!!! Beautiful.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

janettamargo said:


> I finished this little jacket from a sirdar pattern in the Essential Baby Book and thought it would be nice to make a dress with the same hem detail. As you can see from the pics it didn't turn out as planned but still is beautiful in its own right! Somehow knitting in the round shifted the pattern with each round causing a slanted pattern. I decided rather than pull it all out (451 sts) I would stagger the decreases as well creating what I call a "swing" dress!
> What do you think?
> Should I have started over?


\
No you should not have started over... that is cute as a button.'
Jane


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I like it better


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Like everyone else here, I really like that dress. Excellent knitting!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It looks great!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely! I wish my mistakes looked so good!


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

Genius!
What a great idea, love the finished dress :thumbup:


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow! I should make such a "mistake" !! It's gorgeous and you are smart. Bravo!


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I really don't believe there is a mistake in knitting, crocheting or counted cross stitch. It is called creativity. Love your finished product.


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

love it


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

I love it! Great job.


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

That is soooo precious! I love it!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

That turned out very pretty. I would not change a thing.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

It's Great - The design of your creative solution is wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just love the edgings on them all! Cute!


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

I think it's beautiful! I never would have known you made a mistake if you hadn't told us.


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

They are both just adorable...not a mistake, but a new design...love them!!!

I keep seeing all these wonderful baby works and think how lovely some would be in adult size to wear...

My grandmother made my mom a beautiful coral knit semi full skirted dress with an angora collar...Beautiful...It's a size 8 or 10, I think. It wasn't stored correctly and so there are some tiny moth holes in it...I still have it too...


----------



## knit1-purl1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautiful! You designed a new pattern. Pat on the back!!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: Some lucky princess will be the belle of the ball!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful "mistake"!!!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

So glad you didn't frog it..I love the "motion" it shows.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I hope I'm lucky enough to make such beautiful "mistakes", when I start knitting garments!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's perfect! 

Anita


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

That turned out so cute! I love it.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Sally Melville said if you make the same mistake 3 times it is no longer a mistake it is a pattern. Great pattern!


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

I think that it is just adorable!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice knitting.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

AW, you did good!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

glenniemae said:


> :?: Mistake...what mistake :?: Both gorgeous! :thumbup:


Ditto, well done :thumbup:


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

It`s beautiful


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

what size you knit as you need more than 450 stitches.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

I actually like the dress BETTER than the sweater, although both of them are darling! :thumbup:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> I finished this little jacket from a sirdar pattern in the Essential Baby Book and thought it would be nice to make a dress with the same hem detail. As you can see from the pics it didn't turn out as planned but still is beautiful in its own right! Somehow knitting in the round shifted the pattern with each round causing a slanted pattern. I decided rather than pull it all out (451 sts) I would stagger the decreases as well creating what I call a "swing" dress!
> What do you think?
> Should I have started over?


It is gorgeous & no, I would not have started it over.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I like your version much better. Remember what you did so you can do it again! PS. Don't tell anyone you "made a mistake".


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I love the "mistake" BETTER than the original!!! Way to go!!!

P.S. Your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the colours.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

It certainly doesn't look like a mistake to me.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I like your "design" much better.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

It's beautiful! I love it!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

janettamargo said:


> I finished this little jacket from a sirdar pattern in the Essential Baby Book and thought it would be nice to make a dress with the same hem detail. As you can see from the pics it didn't turn out as planned but still is beautiful in its own right! Somehow knitting in the round shifted the pattern with each round causing a slanted pattern. I decided rather than pull it all out (451 sts) I would stagger the decreases as well creating what I call a "swing" dress!
> What do you think?
> Should I have started over?


NO, it is beautiful the way it is!


----------



## roselandc19 (Mar 2, 2011)

I love it! I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

I like your version better. What's really cool is that being in green, it looks like frilly loose-leaf lettuce. I will try to duplicate this sometime.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

sitara said:


> what size you knit as you need more than 450 stitches.


Thats for 0-3 months! After the first row you are down to 140. Thats how you get that scalloped edge.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

:thumbup: Looks great to me.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

I like yours the best. Plus I like the color best.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

I absolutely love it!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Love them both.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

"Your Mistake " made a very beautiful dress... kudos to you, you have talent girl !!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful original. Be proud.


----------



## dmontella (May 27, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Thank you for showing us, xxx


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh I love it, it's so pretty! No need to change it, it's perfect! What a nice pattern, and what a great job!I like it better than the original.


----------



## Shibbli (Jun 22, 2013)

I like it better than the original!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I like the "wrong" one better!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 'fess up, did you do that on purpose?


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

3mom said:


> I like the "wrong" one better!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 'fess up, did you do that on purpose?


Honestly, no. But it definitely helped that I staggered the decreases as well. It made it seem like I had a plan! lol
I have written it all down so now I have a "pattern"


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Only you would know!! there is no mistake, its beautiful............


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Both pieces are adorable. Nice job.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> I finished this little jacket from a sirdar pattern in the Essential Baby Book and thought it would be nice to make a dress with the same hem detail. As you can see from the pics it didn't turn out as planned but still is beautiful in its own right! Somehow knitting in the round shifted the pattern with each round causing a slanted pattern. I decided rather than pull it all out (451 sts) I would stagger the decreases as well creating what I call a "swing" dress!
> What do you think?
> Should I have started over?


I like your's so much better. I wish I could change a pattern that much with a good result. Hope you wrote down the pattern you created. It is pretty. Your mistakes are making great new designs. Glad you did not rip out. My mistake do not turn out so good. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Such beauty should be written down before someone steals the idea and produces the pattern. It is a very lovely mistake that is perfect.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> The pattern is multiples of 25 (each of which will become 10) so I started with 451 sts and worked K1, *bind off 3, K1* to end. (141) Then I joined in the round and slipped my last st over the first st of the next round (140sts) and worked 1 round knit then 1 round purl.
> and THEN the glorious mistake:-
> place marker,
> 1st round *K3, slip2tog, K1, p2sso, K3, yo, K1, yo* to end
> ...


Thanks for the pattern I think it would work for a sweater. Happy design and Happy knitting.Linda


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

It's adorable! You can sell it as a pattern and make $$ !!


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Liked the dress at first sight, liking it more and more each time I look at it.
It was a brilliant idea to stagger your decreases, it gives the first idea of a swirl.
Great knitting.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

The dress turned out beautiful
:thumbup:


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

WOW, you created a darling dress. Love the color and sleeves, and trim. What size is this?


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

oannejay said:


> WOW, you created a darling dress. Love the color and sleeves, and trim. What size is this?


0- 3 months


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

The baby will look adorable!


----------



## lynnmac (Nov 16, 2011)

It looks great as good as or maybe even better then the correct way. Besides who's to say what is the right way, you are the designer, its up to you! Keep up the good work!
Lynn


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Love the slant on the pattern, it makes a lovely swing dress! Well done, it's gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

So cute


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

beautiful pieces!!!!


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

Love your swing dress....wish I could make mistakes like that!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I think it is gorgeous!!!


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

The "mistake" dress is adorable. I think it turned out better the way you made it. Great job!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Those are both just darling. I especially like the dress and would love to have your version of the pattern if you ever get around to writing it down.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely knits, both of them. I love the colours.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

If only some of my mistakes turned out so perfect !!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

"Knitters don't make mistakes, we make design elements." quoted from several KP'ers


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

Your mistake was well worth it. I like it better. Great job


----------



## knit1-purl1 (Jan 27, 2013)

CarolBest you couldn't have said it any better. Love that.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks great to me.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

It is wonderful!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i just love it a great job you have done!


----------

